# Duyuru > Kültür >  Hayat ağacı simgesi

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Kadim kültürlerin hemen hepsinde *Hayat Ağacı* simgesini bulmaktayız. Bu ağaç, bizim bildiğimiz ve ‘ağaç’ olarak tanımladığımız bitkiden çok farklı kutsal anlamlarla yüklüdür. Altta solda görülen Amerikan *Navajo* halkına ait bir çizimde kutsal ağaç merkezde bir kare içinde ve kareyi çevreleyen küçük boyda çizilmiş olan insanlar bulunuyor. İnsanlardan büyük boyda olan ve parmakları dal şeklinde olan dört varlık doğa tanrıçalarıdır. ürgülü saçlarından ve etek giymelerinden onların birer koruyucu tanrıça oldukları anlaşılıyor. Benzer bir yorumla, bunların şaman kadınlar olduklarını ve tüm insanlığa tedavi için bitkiler sunduklarını söyleyebiliriz.
 Sağdaki resimde ise bir Asya (Türk) halısı görülüyor. Yine merkez yeri kaplayan geniş ve yüksek bir ağaç ve etrafında uçuşan kuşlar görülüyor. Bu ifade şeklinde kuşlar insanları ve yerden göğe doğru yükselen ağaç da tüm canlılara hayat veren kutsal enerjiyi simgeliyor.
Anadolu’ya geldiğimizde kutsal hayat ağacının önemli bir simge olarak devam ettiğini görüyoruz. Alttaki resimde solda (1) görülen Hitit kabartmasında iki boğa-insanın arasında hayat ağacı görülüyor. Başları üzerinde de kanatlı Tengri simgesi bulunuyor. Kabartmanın çizimi ayrıca belirtilmiştir. (Kaynak:Hitit Güneşi, Sedat Alp, Tübitak yayını, 2002, sayfa 27)
Ortada (2) görülen hayat ağacı bir Selçuk kabartması olup, Erzurum’daki *çifte minareli medrese*nin duvarını süslüyor. (Kaynak: Anadolu’nun Selçuklu üehresi, Semra ügel, Akbank yayını, 1994, sayfa 113)
 Sağda ise (3), doğu Anadolu’da ileri bir kültür geliştirmiş olan Urartu inancında hayat ağacından meyve toplayan iki kişi görülüyor. (Kaynak: Anadolu Arkeolojisi, Veli Sevin, Der yayını, 2003 sayfa 221)
 Her üç resimde hayat ağacının iki yana uzanan dalları ile bütünleşen çifte varlıklar dikkat çekicidir. Bu konuya daha önce değindim. (Bkz. 37 sayılı şaman Kadınlar başlıklı yazım)
 Fuzuli Bayat’ın *Ana Hatlarıyla Türk şamanlığı* başlıklı kitabının 92. sayfasında hayat ağacının aynı zamanda bir *şaman ağacı* olduğundan söz eder: 
 "Cennette yerleşen iyi ve kötüyü idrak etme ağacının meyvesini yemekle insan, yasağı bozmuş ve ölümsüzlükten ölüme terk edilmiştir. şaman ağacı ilk mükemelliği simgeleyen cennet ağacıdır ki, inisyasyonda başlangıç bilgiye sahiplenmek anlamı içerir."
 Hayat ağacının Osmanlılardaki anlamını anlatan *Nevill Drury* (Kaynak: Shamanism, Element yayını, 1996, sayfa 39) şöyle der: 
"Osmanlı Türkleri bir-milyon yapraklı hayat ağacından söz ederler. Her bir yaprakta bir insanın kaderi kayıtlıdır. Bir insan öldüğünde bu ağaçtan bir yaprak düşer."

----------

